# new archer



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Welcome aboard Good buddy....*

I hope you have fun and learn tons...what got you into archery?

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

:welcome:


----------



## GalagosA (Mar 10, 2009)

a guy that worked with me got me into the game.... been doing it now for about 3 years, loving every moment of it. Even the wife got going....


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome, let me be the first :set1_draught2:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

GalagosA said:


> a guy that worked with me got me into the game.... been doing it now for about 3 years, loving every moment of it. Even the wife got going....


My whole family is involved in archery, It is such a blessing to me that this is the case. We are able to practice at club and travel to competitions together.

I have also had the oppotunity to meet some excellent people through this sport. 

take care,


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Spatan's Lady (Aug 30, 2007)

*A Family sport*



spatan said:


> My whole family is involved in archery, It is such a blessing to me that this is the case. We are able to practice at club and travel to competitions together.
> 
> I have also had the oppotunity to meet some excellent people through this sport.
> 
> ...




Here, here Spatan :wav: Welcome indeed :smile:

What bow do you shoot, and do you belong to a club, or have mates that you shoot with?

Spatan's Lady :horse:


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Howzit Christo!

Nice to see u here,any news on the arrival dates of the Monster in 80# yet?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

A heartily welcome from my.


----------

